# Throttle Response 2020.16.2.1



## RichardN (May 2, 2019)

Since updating M3P to 2020.16.2.1 I'm sure my throttle response is less aggressive, it feels like it's ramping-up to maximum torque like an ICE sports car instead of the usual instant response. I wondered if anybody else has noticed a change? Some model S owners have said regen braking is reduced, I can't say regen feels different in the M3P (still perfect for me), but I'm convinced there's a slight delay for max torque on heavy throttle.


----------



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

Is this still a problem?

My Std Rng Plus Model 3 has "ScanMyTesla" and believe I can capture the accelerator position, rear motor torque and power, and velocity.

Bob Wilson


----------



## JaBay (Mar 23, 2019)

2020 Model 3 Performance...updated to 2020.16.2.1 and acceleration feels a tad quicker from a stoplight roll out full pull. I have never floored it from the dig so can't speak to that. I like to give the other drivers the brief hope that they can keep up.


----------



## AutopilotFan (Oct 6, 2018)

RichardN said:


> Since updating M3P to 2020.16.2.1 I'm sure my throttle response is less aggressive, it feels like it's ramping-up to maximum torque like an ICE sports car instead of the usual instant response. I wondered if anybody else has noticed a change?


Before you go digging too far, did you check your settings? Maybe it got set to "Chill" for some reason.


----------

